# Look what was in the barn today.......



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When we were taking care of the animals this what we found in the barn








This is Nara. I raised her for a bottle as her Mama died only a week after having triplets. I don't know yet if this little one is a boy or girl as she hadn't even finished cleaning it yet.










This is Lucia's baby. Last year Lucia had her first baby and she didn't take care of. I tried to bottle feed it but we lost her at 2 1/2 mo. Goats are touchy creatures. ou can't use alot of different meds on them. I didn't get her meds quick enough when I saw her getting sick. Hopefully Lucia will raise this one. I didn't pick it up to see what it is as sometimes the mother will reject them if you handle them.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

awwww did u know she was preggo?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yeah. I leave all my goats together all the time. I have 16 of them. They are great at keeping the brush down plus cleaning up where the hay sits. They are really nice pets. I figure there should be aleast two more born in the next month. They only have babies once a year and always during the coldest time of the year.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn Sharron I knew you at least had a ranch but not a farm!! LOL

We like them goats too, I have been trying to talk the Mrs. into getting one but she wants a miniature.:roll:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that is too darn cute. i want one!!!!!!!!!!!:love2:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They are really cute. I'm sorry to say that the first one pictured did not make it. She died in the night. The little white one is up and walking around and seems to be nursing really well. So it looks like she will be okay. 

I like the minitures too i had the oppertunity to get a couple a few years ago but changed my mind decided I had enough to take care.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww....

Congrats on the new additions to the goat family.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry about the first one. what do u think happened to it? how manny other animals do you have?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not sure why she died but I always seem to loose one or two every year. Some are just to week I guess. 

We have 6 horses, 7geese, 8 ducks 2 rabbits. And of course I have the dogs and cats. I really want to get peacocks this year. I found a lady that has the black shoulder peacocks and i can get day old chicks from her for only 10$ each this is a bargin. I'm really exicited about that.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh wow, that is awesome Sharon!!


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

My neighbor had peacocks. They make a cool sound. I swear its the same sound I heard on Tarzan movies when I was little.lol Do you know if dogs have trouble digesting goats milk? If they are ok with it I might get a couple of goats from my brother.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Goat milk is by far easier to digest than cows milk. People that are lactose intolerant can drink goats milk without trouble I know I'm one of them. What knid of goats might you be getting? I do so love the Nubian.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

lol I'll check and get back to you. He's a Doctor Doolittle. Exotic chickens,ducks,goats-different breeds at different times,donkeys,APBT's,cats,guinea pigs, rabbits. That was at the first of the year. No telling what today. lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like a fun household to be apart of. I can't wait for spring andto get my chickens and my black shoulder peacocks.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh ... how precious


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Wednesday I'll get some new pictures of baby girl up. I need to find her a name.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

name it Nakia its said like no ki a  but it steed of no its na ki a the first a  would have make the sound of a not say its name .. maybe i put that where people would kno what im taking about


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikado my brother had about a dozen nubians but now he only has four and they are spanish/boer.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

texpitbull2 said:


> name it Nakia its said like no ki a  but it steed of no its na ki a the first a  would have make the sound of a not say its name .. maybe i put that where people would kno what im taking about


Hey Nick that isa pretty name what does it mean?

Boer goats are meat goats so unless he is crossing them you are ot going to be getting much milk from them. I think they are very pretty and their personalities seem nice even the billies I have been around are docile. I just perfer the dairy breeds. I 'm not too fond of the LaMancha's I think it looks like their ears have been frozen off.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Later if I get a couple of goats it'll be Nubians. He got the boers for my nieces as pets.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That will be nice if you do get some make sure they were not over breed. As they get older and if they had lots of babies they wont carry them full term or take care of them if they have them.


----------

